# Screens have bubbles when taken out dry rack



## ThinkNSay (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi guys, I ran into a problem with my screens. I coated them with emulsion and placed them in the dry rack. When I went to check on them last night after being in for a day the screens looked like the attached photo. I used the thin side of the coater and only made one pass on each side. I'm confused right now. Any input would be immensely helpful.


----------



## ThinkNSay (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's the pic


----------



## KaiKM (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like you coated them a bit too thick. Had this issue before with some of the newbies - they don't press hard enough when coating and leave a large deposit at the end of the coating sweep which then drips down and forms the bubbles. 

Try and dry them flat is possible too.


----------



## Jamyn (Jul 9, 2015)

KaiKM said:


> Looks like you coated them a bit too thick. Had this issue before with some of the newbies - they don't press hard enough when coating and leave a large deposit at the end of the coating sweep which then drips down and forms the bubbles.
> 
> Try and dry them flat is possible too.


I had this problem as well, though not nearly as severe, and only towards the edges of the screen where I had thicker deposits of emulsion from the overflow from my scoop coater.

It didn't affect my designs but it was difficult to wash out. I think my scoop coater is faulty, but good to know that it wasn't my technique


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

This is likely caused by grease on the screen which can come from your hands. Thoroughly clean and degrease (I think degreasing is an unnecessary step, but it certainly doesn't hurt.) Then do not touch the mesh at all with your hands.

Even though the bubble screens are ugly, you might try using them anyway. Often the "bubbles" don't affect the print, or can be taped over if they do.


----------

